
World war 1 military records, free for this weekend - vinnyglennon
https://www.ancestry.co.uk/cs/world-war-1
======
zimpenfish
Doesn't seem to be actually free-free - you need to sign up for a free trial
as best I can tell from a 5 minute attempt to get some family details.

